# ملف أكسل يحتوى على قائمة بكل شركات المقاولات فى دولة الامارات



## nasr_art (30 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم اليوم ملف يحتوى على كل شركات المقاولات فى دولة الامارات وذلك من حرصى على ايجاد فرصة عمل لكل مهندس عربى مسلم وابغى بعملى هذا وجه الله تعالى .
اخوك فى الله / مهندس معمارى . نصر محمد
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم.


----------



## احمد_هندسة (5 يناير 2008)

thank u very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## midoglgl (7 يناير 2008)

Thank you my dear brother


----------



## MR_SMART33 (21 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ENG-COOL (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amin aly (17 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إنجينيرو (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جدار النار (18 فبراير 2008)

أشكرك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng_eslam (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس حطاب (22 فبراير 2008)

تسلم بارك الله فيك


----------



## ranifouad (1 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## lab00 (15 مايو 2009)

تسلم اخي العزيز و بالنسبة لي اعتبر هندسة الدرويش الامارات افضل شركة مقاولات

طبعا لأني اعمل فيها


----------



## فهد الخطيب (24 مايو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندس القوافي (1 يونيو 2009)

*مشكوووووور*

مشكور يالطيب وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## moh_re110 (22 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## وائل رضوان (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكراعلى تعاونكم ونتمنى التوفيق والسداد للجميع


----------



## concord1 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*عنوان الشركات*

السلام عليكم 

الملف ما فتح ...يرجى الأفاده


مع الشكر


----------



## منذر عابدين (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abofres (29 أكتوبر 2009)

والله الموضوع حلو يسلمو ايديك


----------



## mma2005 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## adham.arch (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور كتير اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابراهيم 2008 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف شكر وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## الايهم1234 (1 يناير 2010)

اشكرك بعنف


----------



## tomano (1 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## حسن بلشة (2 يناير 2010)

اول شي مشكور على الملف بس حابب استفسر منك هل يمكن للمهندس الصناعي ان يعمل في شركات المقاولات وما هي المجالات التي ممكن ان يعمل بها مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## HARANKASH (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل ولكن ملف التحميل مش موجود


----------



## abu abdalkareem (19 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## sas_sas10 (27 يناير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## engyahia (3 فبراير 2010)

*تسلم بارك الله فيك*


----------



## deyaaj (4 فبراير 2010)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## didine (12 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك و اسكننا و إياك الجنة*


----------



## زهران عبدالستار (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## didine (9 مارس 2010)

merci


----------



## medoo5 (12 مارس 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## magaber (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## a-wail (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammadjaber (3 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

ملف رائع و لكن يختص في ابزظبي فقط هل انت تعمل في الامارات؟


----------



## nokia8310i (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## اسامةسلامة (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ربنا يكرمك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (11 أبريل 2010)

موفقيا


----------



## zahrat (23 مايو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## حاتم شلبى (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## اكرم الشندويلي (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
أنت بارع ولاحل لك 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ahmed Ragab AblEla (30 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا يا باشمنهدس ونتمنى منكم دوام التواصل

م. أحمد رجب أبوالعلا


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ماقصرت اخونة المهندس


----------



## وليد عاشق السنة (29 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدهارون (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا كتير


----------



## le_chasseur (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## abdulhay86 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## deyaaj (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## ashrafhanafy (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## مصطفى العصفور (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## wajeehk (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## wajeehk (28 ديسمبر 2010)

وين شركات دبي اذا بالامكان وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فايزنو (8 يناير 2011)

نزلت الملف وهو فاضي؟؟؟؟
بيقول انو الملف غير صالح؟؟؟


----------



## بلال البارودي (18 يناير 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Eng.Nader Tahboub (23 يناير 2011)

ثبتك الله على دينه وجمعك مع حبيبه
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السماء آخر حدودي (21 أبريل 2011)

الملف صالح بس يمكن ما عندك البرنامج لفك الارتباط 

[URL="http://www.zipeg.com/"]http://www.zipeg.com/[/URL] 

هذا البرنامج نزلته وفتحت اللارتباط به ... وهو سهل للغايه

و مشكور يا أخي على الملف واااااااااايد خدمني ... الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## eng.mohd.jo (4 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيك الله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarek495 (22 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمود سيد11 (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoud albasha (23 يناير 2012)

Thank You very Much


----------



## mohammadjaber (23 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

يا اخواني الاعزاء هل حدا منك يعمل في الامارات؟لكي نتعرف نتوصل


----------



## mohammed al zabin (15 فبراير 2012)

كثر الله خيرك


----------



## غسان علي المادح (4 أغسطس 2012)

شكرأ جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sasabigboss (10 سبتمبر 2012)

_*تسلم ايدك و جزاك الله خير *_:75::75::75:


----------



## zaiyd (8 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخ ناصر


----------



## Industrial enginer (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خير .


----------



## albsqlony (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## diaashabana (5 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## mr marwan (28 يناير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...الملف معطل ولا يعمل --فالرجاء اما المصداقية او الغاء الملف وسحبه


----------



## zyad1024 (20 مارس 2013)

thank you


----------



## Moha2233 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (21 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله بك...جزاك الله خيراً...


----------



## mkab81 (31 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## Eng_Wael_Jouda (10 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انتيكه ف (1 أبريل 2015)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shams alafag (5 أبريل 2015)

[h=1]جزاكم الله خيرا[/h]


----------



## hani abdeen (28 يونيو 2015)

مشكور اخوي بارك الله في جهودك وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شبابي بس جداوي (2 يوليو 2015)

رائع أخي الكريم


----------

